# Chevy Volt pack - BMS questions



## Markijohn (Feb 7, 2014)

I am considering the purchase of a Volt pack and want to get all the details worked out so I have a very good estimate of the total cost to get my project on the road. I was wondering what you guys were using as a BMS for these packs. And when I say "these packs", I mean a BMS for the entire 96s3p configuration (288 cells). I plan to run the pack as is, only I'll reconfigure the case to fit my application. Any BMS setup that I can find to monitor that many cells is expensive. If that is my only option, I'll just have to wait and save more $. But I was hoping to see what options people were using and their thoughts/experiences with the install(s).

There was/is a lot of discussion in this other thread, but I figured I'd separate this out to avoid over posting the other: 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-volt-battery-93101.html?highlight=chevy+volt

Any and all advice/help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

You have a bms on board. Monitor by hand until someone figures it out .


----------



## Markijohn (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I am aware of the current OEM BMS, and this may be an option as a backup, but I'm looking for a more refined solution before I dive into this pack.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

From what I've heard the Volt bms is very high order


----------



## alannasar (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm doing my 2nd chevy volt battery pack installation in an EV. My first install used the full pack split in half and hooked in parallel for 180 volts nominal and 90 ah. I did not use a BMS and I have had some issues with balancing. For my second project, I am planning on using the same configuration, 180 volts 90 ah. I am going to reassemble the pack into two banks and hook them in parallel.
Question: Can I use the OEM bms units? Will they work properly with a lower total system voltage than designed (180 vs 360)? How does the BMS use power? Do I need a 12 volt supply or does it draw power from the batteries? How will I know if the BMS is working? Does the main BMS unit require any additional connections?
Thanks
Alan

http://evalbum.com/5215


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

BatteryGuy said:


> You are wasting your time with the OEM BMS, throw it away. Bite
> the bullet and protect your investment.


That's mighty big talk there BatteryGuy. Care to back that up? Why on Earth would keeping the very nice OEM BMS *not* be protecting your investment? The very definition of wasting money is throwing away a perfectly good item so that you can replace it with something else. Do you work for a BMS company or something?!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

From what I understand, the factory bms will work in standalone mode for regulating battery voltages. It just wont tell you about any problems with the pack without a can receiver/decoder.


----------

